# Woolacombe: Any info (Nightlife etc)



## waterloowelshy (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi  - i am in the early stages of organising a stag weekend for next summer.  As none of us are that young anymore i wanted to make things a bit more relaxing all round and the idea of a caravan on the beach near Woolacombe seemed very appealing.  Plenty of scope fir surfing / activities etc and loads of chance for barbecues and relaxed drinking.  However, there will no doubt be a few guys in the group that will require at least a modicum of exitement, so i was basically wondering if there is any nightlife at all in Woolacomeb.  Apologies for seeming ignorant, but having not been there i have no idea.  Any info on the nightlife would be much appreciated so that i can convince the few that will want more excitement that its not all that bad. 

Cheers


----------



## nadia (Aug 26, 2008)

The red barn and a dodgy establishment known as mariscos


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 26, 2008)

nadia said:


> The red barn and a dodgy establishment known as mariscos



hmm - doesnt seem like a huge amount then.  i have found a caravan / surf lodge place that takes group bookings  - europa, which seems good. But was keen to avoid having the evening drinking on the campsite and get out into the local area.  But from what i can see it may be best to go somewhere a bit busier, which is a shame as it looks like a really good place.


----------



## Lost Zoot (Aug 26, 2008)

waterloowelshy said:


> hmm - doesnt seem like a huge amount then.  i have found a caravan / surf lodge place that takes group bookings  - europa, which seems good. But was keen to avoid having the evening drinking on the campsite and get out into the local area.  But from what i can see it may be best to go somewhere a bit busier, which is a shame as it looks like a really good place.



er...that's as busy as it gets really as far a ND is concernd.
"go home grok etc"


----------



## Miscellaneous (Aug 26, 2008)

Ilfracombe's a bit out the way, but not too bad in the scheme of things (North Devon is god's waiting room).

Croyde has some cool surfer pubs and things in, but the N D coast is really dull. 

Exmouth is quite nice its about 1/2 hr away from Exeter and has a better mix than up here in N Devon.


----------



## Zaskar (Aug 28, 2008)

Woolacombe - I love it - been there a few times - nightlife? - nope!


----------



## Geri (Aug 28, 2008)

Miscellaneous said:


> Exmouth is quite nice its about 1/2 hr away from Exeter and has a better mix than up here in N Devon.



I thought it was a bit pants when I was there - it's not even the sea, it's a bloody river! Nightlife was good if you are 16.

Torquay was quite lively when I went there once.


----------



## djbombscare (Aug 28, 2008)

Ah mate dont do Woolacombe then. 

I'ev spent many a good night up there as we surf Outsborough all the time, but that been us in a tent Van with some smoke etc. There virtually feck all anywhere round there for a wild night out. Pubs wise the Thatch At Croyde's alright or we used to frequent the Aggy in Braunton. And the clubs are in Barnstaples. Which is a fecking nightmare to get back from.

Also my mate runs most of the doorstaff in Barnstaple so I'd give that a miss if you get a bit loud.

If you want nights out, Exeter,Torquay Newquay or Plymouth are yoru best bets. Exmouth Dawlish and the north coast are great for the seaside bit but nightlife wise its a bit limited. 

So hope that bit helpful


----------



## waterloowelshy (Aug 28, 2008)

djbombscare said:


> Ah mate dont do Woolacombe then.
> 
> I'ev spent many a good night up there as we surf Outsborough all the time, but that been us in a tent Van with some smoke etc. There virtually feck all anywhere round there for a wild night out. Pubs wise the Thatch At Croyde's alright or we used to frequent the Aggy in Braunton. And the clubs are in Barnstaples. Which is a fecking nightmare to get back from.
> 
> ...




Yeah thanks (and to the other posters) much appreciated.  I think its veering towards Newquay now.  Hopefully that should satisfy the barbecue by the sea angle and a chance to chill out, as well as providing enough nightlife and girls to keep some of the group happy.  Personally id love to go to Woolacombe, but i think it will have to be Newquay on this occasion - so maybe me and the wife can have a nice weekend in Woolacombe a different weekend.  So now all i have to do is find a nice hotel / lodge in Newquay that will be willing to let a large group of guys stay.  Somehow i dont thin kmy work is yet done!


----------

